# Hello



## Mimi&me (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm a mother of 5. Married 33 yrs. Looking for answers.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

What kind of answers, share with the community and we do our best


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM, @Mimi&me.


----------



## datguy (Feb 5, 2020)

Welcome! What kind of answers do you mean?


----------



## HolyPepa (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello, nice to meet you!


----------

